# One you might find interesting (Photo Heavy!)



## TRfromMT (Feb 18, 2019)

This is a Carothers "utility fighter" model. Now, I really don't know about the weapon aspect of knives and handles, and the maker of this knife is renowned for thinking through every detail of a design from the fasteners, to the edge, to the handle ergo's and the steel. He's fanatical about purpose-driven performance. This particular model is a collaboration with a friend of his, a delta forces type, that he has well documented.

Having said that, the handle on this thing bugged me. The back end tapers too thin from top to bottom and the feel was as if it wanted to slip forward in your hand all the time.

I designed a handle with a little "tailhook" which gives you a little purchase for your back two fingers. The balance point is unchanged, and the additional handle makes a big difference. The original maker of this would argue that some elements are compromised. So be it.

A series of photos below tell the story.

The extra area that overhangs the tail end is filled with 2 pieces of micarta, 1/2 the thickness of the tang and makes a little horseshoe piece that wraps around the back end.

The ironwood in this set of slabs is from the same block as the large bowie finished late last year.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 3


----------



## TRfromMT (Feb 18, 2019)

This shows the filler piece where the tang disappears into the slabs.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 18, 2019)

Tailhook design is an interesting feature. Almost looks like a pistol handle. DIW looks great! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 18, 2019)

Love them both. Great job on the handle. The "hook" will be better to be able to hang onto it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Feb 18, 2019)

YES! I totally dig it, nice job!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 18, 2019)

Oh man. Very nicely re-done sir.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Feb 20, 2019)

Very nice handle. Knives look like very good quality.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Renfrow (Feb 23, 2019)

Nice job. I'm a big fan of the handle shape. The hourglass shape on the finger side is perfect.


----------

